# Thoughts on the RIDGID Laminate Trimmer..



## the2js97 (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm considering purchasing the RIDGID 2400 Laminate Trimmer. Any feedback on this item?

I already own the Ridgid Router Combo. Just looking for a small router.

Thanks


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I can't say anything about the Rigid, don't own nor ever used one. Many here, (members of the forums), have an use the Bosch colt. Just something to consider.  Others should chime in soon.

Welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Dave_Willemain (May 4, 2008)

I have the older Bosch 1608/09 systrem with all of the attachments -- love it!. I have no experience with the Ridgid. Whne I find the right bargain, I will add a Colt.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I own the 2400 Laminate Trimmer. It is extremely accurate and dead on as far as the bit to base goes. it is a laminate trimmer so it's under powered when compared to big bosch.
but for trimming and tight spots no more than 1/2 pass in hardwoods, it is good.


----------

